# my new porsche



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Just picked up my porsche suprisingly roomy inside .


----------



## Katazui (Jun 28, 2012)

I would absolutely love this to be another NoAudi thread.

NoPorsche


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Katazui said:


> I would absolutely love this to be another NoAudi thread.


??


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ha ha mate I hope that's your car and you have pictures of you in it holding a UK Muscle sign! Or else nobody on here will believe you!


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice motor. Top end? 180?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

very nice matey-but you know some coonts gonna ask for a ukm handwritten poster in the window pic-so ukm handwritten poster in the window or noporsche lol


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

husky said:


> very nice matey-but you know some coonts gonna ask for a ukm handwritten poster in the window pic-so ukm handwritten poster in the window or noporsche lol


what do you want me to write as my porsche is right outside my house ?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

big vin said:


> what do you want me to write as my porsche is right outside my house ?


Write. UKM nosey cvnts


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

BONE said:


> Piece of paper saying UKM-30/06/12 with your grid and the car or its another case of noaudi
> 
> Incase you dont no what we are talking about a member called nocarbs made a thread saying he got a new audi s5 and uploaded pics, turned out to be it wasnt his so thats y everyone alwayswants pics with ukm or nocar lol


ha i can do that but what does your grid mean ?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

big vin said:


> Just picked up my porsche suprisingly roomy inside .
> 
> View attachment 87541
> View attachment 87542
> View attachment 87543


Why has it got black plates??


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Why has it got black plates
> 
> these were garage pictures they were the plates on the garage forecourt i air brushed the reg number


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

have someone take a picture of you wearing a porsche jacket and baseball cap with your thumbs up standing next to the car


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Nogrid ?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

jake87 said:


> have someone take a picture of you wearing a porsche jacket and baseball cap with your thumbs up standing next to the car


i dont have a porsche jacket


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Nogrid ?


sorry meant your grid edited it now


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

big vin said:


> Ah ok. I thought that might have been the case but then wondered why your would airbrush a forecourt plate. I'm assuming its actually your reg on there.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

big vin said:


> what do you want me to write as my porsche is right outside my house ?


the date and "MILKY IS TINY" in big letters


----------



## Katazui (Jun 28, 2012)

big vin said:


> i dont have a porsche jacket


Just take a picture with a piece of paper saying UK-M 30/06/2012 -- Big Vin


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

no audi


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

big vin said:


> sorry meant your grid edited it now


noidea


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

big vin said:


> ha i can do that but what does your grid mean ?


grid means face, mate. This thread's going to get a lot of views. I can feel it.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

this is the pic i took last night after i picked it up


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Al on be leave its yours if u send keys and log book


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jake87 said:


> have someone take a picture of you wearing a porsche jacket and baseball cap with your thumbs up standing next to the car


The only people that wear Porsche jackets and caps are people that don't own Porsches.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

chilli said:


> grid means face, mate. This thread's going to get a lot of views. I can feel it.


how can i take a picture of my face and the car lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

ANGLIK said:


> noidea


Lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice car mate, prove all these tw*ts wrong and shut them the fu*k up.... reps waiting.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Subbed

Got the popcorn and pop


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

"my other cars a porsche"


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Subbed
> 
> Got the popcorn and pop


+1


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol 3rd page already


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

very nice car mate:thumbup1: although if it was my money i would of gone for a 911 turbo, still top motor tho


----------



## Big_Killers (Mar 12, 2012)

Found him - it's genuine.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I hope your out taking pics big vin


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

YOU JAMMY BSATRD LOL


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Year, mileage, price?


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,is all I'm saying at the mo :cool2:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

achilles88 said:


> very nice car mate:thumbup1: although if it was my money i would of gone for a 911 turbo, still top motor tho


Yeah, they're a touch more expensive to buy and run though!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

what happened to nocarbs?


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Davidmc1961 said:


> Nice motor. Top end? 180?


My brother has this car, the Cayman S is pure class! Probably the finest handling car I've ever had a spin in infact.

I think he's had it up to 175mph..... on a private road though lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> I hope your out taking pics big vin


yes just took some pics downloading to pc give me 5 mins lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

So big vin you have bought a nice porsche but still have a cheap argos mirror on the wall and chipwood wallpaper ??? hahaha


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Flints here all we need now uriel

And pics of noporsche


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Flints here all we need now uriel
> 
> And pics of noporsche


i hope he has actually got one mate as i cant go through another thread like Noaudi again i havent got the energy lol !!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

big vin said:


> yes just took some pics downloading to pc give me 5 mins lol


I can see some serious reps coming your way!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

A new Porsche and you still have dial up Internet

You are slooooow as fook


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice wheels. What did you have before you went for this?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Omada said:


> Nice wheels. What did you have before you went for this?


An Audi s5


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

cant believe ive gone out and took some pics


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

big vin said:


> cant believe ive gone out and took some pics
> 
> View attachment 87548
> View attachment 87549
> ...


That's photoshopped!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big vin said:


> cant believe ive gone out and took some pics
> 
> View attachment 87548
> View attachment 87549
> ...


Repped but you do realise these tosspots still wont believe you...

:lol:


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

big vin said:


> cant believe ive gone out and took some pics
> 
> View attachment 87548
> View attachment 87549
> ...


Reps mate


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> That's photoshopped!!


i just took the pics ffs !!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

reps to you fella-nice motor.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Reps

But it's your mates car or you hired it for the weekend :whistling:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

it might be a friends so can you take these pics weekly with date etc for a year and then we will believe you:lol:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Omada said:


> Nice wheels. What did you have before you went for this?


i had a bmw 330 m sport


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Reps

But it's your mates car or you hired it for the weekend :whistling:


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

big vin said:


> i just took the pics ffs !!


hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I knew all along Vin! Lovely motor, reps from me too :thumbup1:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

baggsy said:


> it might be a friends so can you take these pics weekly with date etc for a year and then we will believe you:lol:


lol


----------



## Katazui (Jun 28, 2012)

big vin said:


> cant believe ive gone out and took some pics
> 
> View attachment 87548
> View attachment 87549
> ...


I apologize for not believing you.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Its next doors car, we know your game

Edit: FFS Baggsy, you beat me to it


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> So big vin you have bought a nice porsche but still have a cheap argos mirror on the wall and chipwood wallpaper ??? hahaha


 ha yeah thats true lol


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Cracking motor mate, not as nice as my 911 turbo (my camera is broke lads sorry) lol


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

tell you what i will do when i get my insurance docs through the post i will show you it will have my name on so then you will know its not my mateas car or hire car


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Picked up my new motor last night. Its a beauty. NO ****.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Nice Porsche mate:thumbup1:, i thought this was gonna be another noaudi..lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Cracking motor mate, not as nice as my 911 turbo (my camera is broke lads sorry) lol


youre from scotland mate, even if you uploaded pics no one would believe you had one


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big vin said:


> tell you what i will do when i get my insurance docs through the post i will show you it will have my name on so then you will know its not my mateas car or hire car


Mate here is the standard response when people do not believe you.

" dont believe me, l couldnt give a flying fu*k TBH "


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Very nice



Disappointed its not a noporsche thread though
​


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

jake87 said:


> youre from scotland mate, even if you uploaded pics no one would believe you had one


im not from scotland


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

i was hopin it was BS


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

James H said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haters gonna hate :whistling:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> That's photoshopped!!


If I could "like" on my phone I would!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I am repping just for the sheer entertainment value of the thread whether it be true or not!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

big vin said:


> im not from scotland


not you the other lad. i already repped you for the pics


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate here is the standard response when people do not believe you.
> 
> " dont believe me, l couldnt give a flying fu*k TBH "


Dont lie Milky :whistling:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice car u [email protected]! :-D hahaha reps for taking pics mate!!! Lucky fkr!!!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Tbh I'm more impressed with your arms lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Dont lie Milky :whistling:


Honestly l do, l will post a pic with it wrote on a peice of paper wrapped round my genitals to prove it.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Big Vin has delivered the goods. Vin i knew all along!

Vin when you post your insurance docs can you also stick the last 3 digits on that back of your card up as well as your mother's maiden name


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Honestly l do, l will post a pic with it wrote on a peice of paper wrapped round my genitals to prove it.


now i fcukin dont believe you mate your gentials arent big enough to wrap a piece of paper around ya cnut lol X


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

Mish said:


> Big Vin has delivered the goods. Vin i knew all along!
> 
> Vin when you post your insurance docs can you also stick the last 3 digits on that back of your card up as well as your mother's maiden name


go the whole hog nad put ur NI number on too ta


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> now i fcukin dont believe you mate your gentials arent big enough to wrap a piece of paper around ya cnut lol X


Harsh.........

but true


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Harsh.........
> 
> but true


haha have some love reps bro X


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> go the whole hog nad put ur NI number on too ta


do you want my bank account number and sort code too ?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

big vin said:


> do you want my bank account number and sort code too ?


Yes if you dont mind. Not with Natwest by any chance are you? :whistling:


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice car mate, & to be honest you dont/shouldnt have to prove yourself to other people

if they still believe its not yours then thats their problem


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tonk007 said:


> Nice car mate, & to be honest you dont/shouldnt have to prove yourself to other people
> 
> if they still believe its not yours then thats their problem


Alright Tonk chill out, we have to be sure dont we, i remember we have been lied to before !!!


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

PatWelsh said:


> Yes if you dont mind. Not with Natwest by any chance are you? :whistling:


yeah i am lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ah haha a porche cayman s that looks like.

nice car mate, I was looking at one of them one time.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

i can rent a car too.

im joking i cant drive.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Alright Tonk chill out, we have to be sure dont we, i remember we have been lied to before !!!


We do have to be sure and as soon as he posts up the requested docs we will be happy to confirm it's him


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

lovely car. I'd just like to take this opportunity to say I never doubted you for a minute.


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

Well done mate,,you've ruined my night with those pic's,,,but nice car lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

big vin said:


> View attachment 87554


My new porsche at it's second home


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Mish said:


> We do have to be sure and as soon as he posts up the requested docs we will be happy to confirm it's him


ha now i know you are winding me up


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

big vin said:


> do you want my bank account number and sort code too ?


I would rather the long card number, expiry date and security code... Please


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

big vin said:


> im not from scotland


Big vin. Weird question. But was watching that old school like game show called fort boyard the other night and the bloke on that had arms around the size of yours, and the same hair cut. Wasn't you was it? aha


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

****, NO?



Fat said:


> Tbh I'm more impressed with your arms lol.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

My new motor , Bugati Veyron

The outside










The inside,










No pics it's p!ssing it down.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Not even read OP but, nonewporsche


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

This is my new car.

Getting it resprayed tomorrow.



Interior



Legit


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

TF03 said:


> This is my new car.
> 
> Interior
> 
> View attachment 87561


how do you find the hazard light switch in all that mess?????


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice car Big Vin, what do you do for a living?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I've got battered green Y reg vauxhall omega. Do I need to prove its mine or do you thinks it's too sh!t too lie about lol

Nice motor btw.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Steuk said:


> I've got battered green Y reg vauxhall omega. Do I need to prove its mine or do you thinks it's too sh!t too lie about lol
> 
> Nice motor btw.


Pics or nomega!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

*I AM TRULEY DISAPPOINTED THAT THIS CAR IS ACTUALLY HIS* - A NO PORCHE THREAD WOULD HAVE BEEN EPIC


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Big vin. Weird question. But was watching that old school like game show called fort boyard the other night and the bloke on that had arms around the size of yours, and the same hair cut. Wasn't you was it? aha


ha i watched that too his arms were huge , no it was not me im better looking lol


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice car mucker..... are you a hairdresser?

Sorry mate just jealous


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

andyparry123 said:


> Nice car mucker..... are you a hairdresser?
> 
> Sorry mate just jealous


ha if ui waas an hairdresser i would have got the 2.7 version but i have the 3.4 s version lol


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

question......why are you on here and not out poseing???:laugh:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> question......why are you on here and not out poseing???:laugh:


been doing that since i got it lol


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Easy does it with the right peg in either though mate!

You'll still have to get a skinhead and some scars to fend the fruity rumours off! :whistling:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

andyparry123 said:


> Easy does it with the right peg in either though mate!
> 
> You'll still have to get a skinhead and some scars to fend the fruity rumours off! :whistling:


the 2.7 is underpowered if you gonna get a porsche cayman you got to get the s model with the 3.4 engine


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> Repped but you do realise these tosspots still wont believe you...
> 
> :lol:


 whY? its only a caymen! nice cars, but not exactly exotic..


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

The standard of proof for car threads should be the member doing a double bicep with a shoe on their head to take away any doubt.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Well congrats on proving its yours m8 you would've been rid rotten on ukm if even it was yours but couldn't provide pics same day , nice wheels, enjoy.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

lol i bet u wished u didnt start this thread, making u find paper and pens to prove it looool wheres the trust lads

anyway who u steal that of??

and i think i missed a real gem with the noaudi thread


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> whY? its only a caymen! nice cars, but not exactly exotic..


i agree its nice but nothing special , was thinking the same when everyone asking to prove it was mine like i had a buggatti or something


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

big vin said:


> i agree its nice but nothing special , was thinking the same when everyone asking to prove it was mine like i had a buggatti or something


trust me mate you wouldnt say that if all you could afford was a vauxhall vectra


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

i got quoted £750 for insurance on a 3 series bmw it was only £100 more for the porsche !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

achilles88 said:


> trust me mate you wouldnt say that if all you could afford was a vauxhall vectra


Yeah is this guy mad!? Lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

big vin said:


> i agree its nice but nothing special , was thinking the same when everyone asking to prove it was mine like i had a buggatti or something


its maybe nothing special but its obviously better than the cars the morons have got in this thread who dont believe you.


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

Up until page 4 i was laughing and fearing the worse. Nice car big vin!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

yes all about the flat 4 engines ! nice Porsche bud ! nice one for proving everyone wrong made them look like muppets ! drive it safe bud i bet u ur rear tyres wont last u very long if u rip it around constantily! £350 for just 2 rear tyres!

Scoobs


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> yes all about the flat 4 engines ! nice Porsche bud ! nice one for proving everyone wrong made them look like muppets ! drive it safe bud i bet u ur rear tyres wont last u very long if u rip it around constantily! £350 for just 2 rear tyres!
> 
> Scoobs


Are they not flat 6's?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> Are they not flat 6's?


they can be either mate flat 4's or 6's


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> they can be either mate flat 4's or 6's


I might be wrong but i'm pretty sure they're all flat 6's. Neither here nor there though really.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> whY? its only a caymen! nice cars, but not exactly exotic..


What do you drive Ausbuilt!? I'm thinking a Lamborghini...


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> I might be wrong but i'm pretty sure they're all flat 6's. Neither here nor there though really.


all of the older models are flat 4 then they introduced the flat 6 in the newer models.

i might be wrong but i deffeintly know the scooby engine is the same type of engine out of a Porsche and thats a flat 4 ... but any how i love the flat engine with the distinctive burble noise


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> all of the older models are flat 4 then they introduced the flat 6 in the newer models.
> 
> i might be wrong but i deffeintly know the scooby engine is the same type of engine out of a Porsche and thats a flat 4 ... but any how i love the flat engine with the distinctive burble noise


I'm not too fussed about the noise but I like the torque delivery on flat engines. I thought with the caymens, they were going to fit the flat 4 but ended up going with the 6? Not sure though, you've got me confused now. The op might know. :confused1:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> I'm not too fussed about the noise but I like the torque delivery on flat engines. I thought with the caymens, they were going to fit the flat 4 but ended up going with the 6? Not sure though, you've got me confused now. The op might know. :confused1:


the one he got is defiantly a flat 6 .. yeah bud


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

pics of you bending someone missus over the bonnet or it didn't happen


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

B.Johnson said:


> Are they not flat 6's?


They sure are mate.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

andysutils said:


> its maybe nothing special but its obviously better than the cars the morons have got in this thread who dont believe you.


I think that's a relative term. And do you really think a more exotic car would be any more fun to drive around anyway. I think for most people the most impressive thing about an exotic car is they cost lots of money.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Reps mate for being a good sport but my 208 1,4 Sport will make you look silly if you ever come my way you will just have to give me a moment to get in it as the key fob has broke and needs re coding.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Just seen and read the whole Fuc.kin thread.To say im gutted is an understatement.I really think its unsporting to brag and claim ownership of a car,(or anything else ) and then be able to prove it.

We really need more imature, insecure types who need validation from complete strangers, so we can subject them to a torrent of abuse and ridicule.

To the OP Shame on you for ruining everyones fun. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice car matey, enjoy it!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

big vin said:


> cant believe ive gone out and took some pics
> 
> View attachment 87548
> View attachment 87549
> ...


THIS IS HOW WE DO IT

reps mate, tastey motor, what do you do fora living


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

VeNuM said:


> THIS IS HOW WE DO IT
> 
> reps mate, tastey motor, what do you do fora living


Car thief


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice! I was on for a used 997 just before the kids came along, big Porsche fan. I like my V6 Benz though ; )


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> the one he got is defiantly a flat 6 .. yeah bud


yes its a FLAT 6 :laugh:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> I think that's a relative term. And do you really think a more exotic car would be any more fun to drive around anyway. I think for most people the most impressive thing about an exotic car is they cost lots of money.


Price is irrelevant to me, ive never wanted a ferarri, never wanted a Bugatti, ive always wanted a toyota supra or a skyline R34.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> they can be either mate flat 4's or 6's


Don't think Porsche currently use a flat 4. They are supposedly making one for the 2013 Caymen though.

The flat 6 gives them their distinctive noise. Scoobies have their noise from the horizontal boxer (not boxster) engine. Both are boxer engines, scoobies use a 4 cyl rather than the 6 cyl Porsche's use.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

So what are these ACTUALLY like? I was looking at one recently before I bought the M3 and can't believe how cheap they are compared to the 911 turbo! Clarkson's review frightened me off when it really shouldn't have


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Very nice looking car there. Bet it puts a smile on your face when you make use of your right foot!

Reps for putting proper pics up, fcuk all the haters!


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> So what are these ACTUALLY like? I was looking at one recently before I bought the M3 and can't believe how cheap they are compared to the 911 turbo! Clarkson's review frightened me off when it really shouldn't have


the car is great its a great looking car get lots of admiration, the accelleraton is instant and the sound it makes from the air intake is great.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yup- had an 09 911 carrera boggo with PDK quick car- how come you went for a cayman?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

andysutils said:


> Price is irrelevant to me, ive never wanted a ferarri, never wanted a Bugatti, ive always wanted a toyota supra or a skyline R34.


I like the supra's and keep thinking about getting one or a nissan 350z. I think the Bugatti is more hype than anything, I think I would have more fun in an Ariel atom or a caterham.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> That's photoshopped!!


haha FYI I believed you from the start but *reps* anyway for making thse jealous cvnts look like muppets lol :beer:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Mey said:


> What do you drive Ausbuilt!? I'm thinking a Lamborghini...


not currently. Lotus exige S, Boxter S (wifes) and Range Rover (4.4v8) in the current garage; but have recently been looking at a Murcielago and a gallardo.... and decided.. gallardo convertible with paddleshift to update the mrs" car, and murcielago (manual) for me.... of course this assumes my bonus this year is what I expect it to be.. so fingers crossed.. i find out in Sept...


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> not currently. Lotus exige S, Boxter S (wifes) and Range Rover (4.4v8) in the current garage; but have recently been looking at a Murcielago and a gallardo.... and decided.. gallardo convertible with paddleshift to update the mrs" car, and murcielago (manual) for me.... of course this assumes my bonus this year is what I expect it to be.. so fingers crossed.. i find out in Sept...


ih8u :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> ih8u :lol:


2nd hand though... not new ones!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> 2nd hand though... not new ones!


oh pft 2nd hand.

pft everyone has 2 2nd hand lambos...I thought you were special for a second there


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> 2nd hand though... not new ones!


Can I come and work with you?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

laurie g said:


> yup- had an 09 911 carrera boggo with PDK quick car- how come you went for a cayman?


i wanted a porsche as not many people have them compared to bmw audi etc , even though my last 3 cars have been bmw , i did not want a convertible unless it was hardtop but porsche dont do hard top . I like the look of the cayman and all things consideeed they are good value and sdont depreciate in value as much as pthe cars , also they are very roomy inside , when i checked how much the insurance was i was pleased it was £850 full com with low excess only £100 cheaper than my bmw thats good value for a 3.4 litre peerformance porsche :thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

big vin said:


> cant believe ive gone out and took some pics
> 
> View attachment 87548
> View attachment 87549
> ...


Well done for taking pics - lol. So this is where UKM is now. At least you wont be called noporsche. :lol:


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> not currently. Lotus exige S, Boxter S (wifes) and Range Rover (4.4v8) in the current garage; but have recently been looking at a Murcielago and a gallardo.... and decided.. gallardo convertible with paddleshift to update the mrs" car, and murcielago (manual) for me.... of course this assumes my bonus this year is what I expect it to be.. so fingers crossed.. i find out in Sept...


what do u do for a living ??


----------

